# Handbag snatch



## Paul_D (Dec 10, 2017)

Of course this isn’t actually self defence as it’s not two men agreeing to fight each other in the street (which as we know is the only SD scenario that can ever exist) and of course situational awareness would not have prevented it as the only skills that work when it comes to SD are figthing skills and being better at MMA than the other guy (muggers are ofcourse never put off by people that have spotted them and are aware of what’s going on around them) but still, let’s post this is SD for a laugh shall we?

WATCH: Woman's grapple with handbag thief caught on CCTV in Northampton


----------



## hoshin1600 (Dec 10, 2017)

Was there something you actually wanted to discuss on this?  I get your sarcasm, and me and you generally agree about what is entailed in self defense.  Is there anything else that is important that you want to discuss on it?
I couldn't get the link to play but the I saw the image and I believe I have seen this clip before.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 10, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> Was there something you actually wanted to discuss on this?  I get your sarcasm, and me and you generally agree about what is entailed in self defense.  Is there anything else that is important that you want to discuss on it?
> I couldn't get the link to play but the I saw the image and I believe I have seen this clip before.


Yeah I kind of struggled with figuring out the point of this to


----------



## Paul_D (Dec 10, 2017)

Nah, nothing to discuss.  I mean, there's not point discussing awareness or anything else.  Just take up MMA.  It’s all anyone needs for SD apparently.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 10, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Nah, nothing to discuss.  I mean, there's not point discussing awareness or anything else.  Just take up MMA.  It’s all anyone needs for SD apparently.


Something upset you buddy? Twice you've bought up mma for absoloutely no reason.


----------



## Buka (Dec 10, 2017)

I detect angst.


----------



## DaveB (Dec 10, 2017)

The most common SD advice in this scenario is to give the bag. Awareness is helpful but unless we promote hyper vigilance that would impair our ability to function normally, there will be times you get caught out.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 10, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Nah, nothing to discuss.  I mean, there's not point discussing awareness or anything else.  Just take up MMA.  It’s all anyone needs for SD apparently.


That's the thing though you didn't discuss awareness or anything else. You just posted the video and a bunch of sarcastic comments. Hence my confusion I wasn't being sarcastic who my comment It was genuine confusion


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 10, 2017)

My comment would be to wonder how he picked the victim he did.  Did he follow her from a bank?  Did she flash money or other valuable?  It seems the other lady was only holding her bag with one hand, not with the strap over her should and clutched in her hand.  Not a question for pages of discussion, just curious to me.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 10, 2017)

And the strangest part was there was a fight. So MMA skills would have actually helped.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 10, 2017)

oftheherd1 said:


> My comment would be to wonder how he picked the victim he did.  Did he follow her from a bank?  Did she flash money or other valuable?  It seems the other lady was only holding her bag with one hand, not with the strap over her should and clutched in her hand.  Not a question for pages of discussion, just curious to me.



The bag itself maybe? I mean some of those things are expensive.


----------



## Buka (Dec 10, 2017)

My wife had her handbag snatched, in broad daylight, in busy down town Boston. It was a snatch and run. She didn't let go and instead ran right at the young fellow, swinging. She was in her twenties then and trained every day. He let go and ran, she, the damn fool, chased him, sans shoes which she kicked off. Common sense says that's wrong. Her answer to that was the only thing wrong was I didn't catch the son of a ..

She says she's smartened up since then. From that day forward she always wore sneakers. 
There's just no talking to some women.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Sounds like your wife ran as fast as she could and her assailant ran as fast as he had to.


----------



## jobo (Dec 27, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Of course this isn’t actually self defence as it’s not two men agreeing to fight each other in the street (which as we know is the only SD scenario that can ever exist) and of course situational awareness would not have prevented it as the only skills that work when it comes to SD are figthing skills and being better at MMA than the other guy (muggers are ofcourse never put off by people that have spotted them and are aware of what’s going on around them) but still, let’s post this is SD for a laugh shall we?
> 
> WATCH: Woman's grapple with handbag thief caught on CCTV in Northampton


hi Paul, i see you are having on of your not infrequent " no one agrees with me holidays! "

but this is a,strawman you are fond of running, there is a limit to how far situational awareness can get you, if a mugger is going to engage in a tug of war for your bag, then there seems little you can do to stop him, apart from not being there or having a very big muscular friend on guard. The smart thing to do would be to break the habits of having everything important you have on you all in a handy bag than can be snatched, but all the women in my life do exactly that. It's an invitation for someone to take your phone, keys, home address, wallet / credit cards/ driving licence and more all in one handy package.

get a money belt would be my " self defence" advice for this,situation and then you can get some satisfaction that the robber can gone to lot of trouble to escape with a bag containing paper hankies and a bit of make up


----------

